# The Secret To Making The Greatest Grilled Cheese Sandwich You Will Ever Eat...



## kleenex (Apr 11, 2014)

National Sandwich Month: Best Grilled Cheese Ever - Business Insider

JUST one not even extra special ingredient is all you need.


----------



## mmyap (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting idea.  I have made garlic bread using a concoction of mayo, garlic and parmesan cheese.  ( I had run out of butter)  It worked!  

I'm going to try that grilled cheese idea.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 11, 2014)

Put a grilled burger on top of the bacon and I'd say you got something special going.    I have sprinkled parmesan on top of the outside buttered slices.  That's pretty good too.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2014)

I like tomato on my grilled cheese.  Kicks it way up. Sliced thin with just a sprinkle of salt and pepper.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2014)

Add-ins aside for the moment, this sounds like a simple change that adds flavor.  Worth a try.  It would also work with add-ins.


----------



## merstar (Apr 12, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I like tomato on my grilled cheese.  Kicks it way up. Sliced thin with just a sprinkle of salt and pepper.



Ditto.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Many many years ago when I was in a band the drummer's mom would make us grilled cheese with mayo, and butter.


She would spread the mayo on the bread and drop the butter in the skillet.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds good.  I'll have to try that next time I make a grilled cheese.  

I've put mayo on chicken before roasting, and you can't taste that it's mayo at all.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 13, 2014)

I would also add that in order to make a great grilled cheese, one should stick to REAL cheese, and not that plastic wrapped stuff I see in the photo.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 13, 2014)

I tried this last night at an impromptu get together we had and don't like the texture nearly as well as using butter.  The flavor was popped up a little but in a side by side comparison, the merlot drinkers at my house last night preferred the standard "house" grilled cheese as follows:

Hamburger buns (inside out) with BUTTER on the outside

On the inside:
Sharp cheddar cheese AND smoked gouda
Sliced kosher dill pickle (not too much)
Course ground brown mustard

Cooked in a frying pan; artfully flattened rather than mashed senseless in a panini press....


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 13, 2014)

Janet H said:


> I tried this last night at an impromptu get together we had and don't like the texture nearly as well as using butter.  The flavor was popped up a little but in a side by side comparison, the merlot drinkers at my house last night preferred the standard "house" grilled cheese as follows:
> 
> Hamburger buns (inside out) with BUTTER on the outside
> 
> ...



I like the sound of that Janet. I never would have thought of inside out hamburger buns, and I'm also with you on no panini press. Panini *smashed* sandwiches don't do a thing for me.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I would also add that in order to make a great grilled cheese, one should stick to REAL cheese, and not that plastic wrapped stuff I see in the photo.


 
I so agree with this!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I like the sound of that Janet. I never would have thought of inside out hamburger buns, and I'm also with you on no panini press. Panini *smashed* sandwiches don't do a thing for me.


 
I have only had a sandwich in a panini press once, and wasn't fond of it at all.  I'm with you and Janet here. I can understand wanting to get good grill marks or a good crust on the bread, but it so often seems overdone, at least to me.


----------



## Addie (Apr 13, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I like tomato on my grilled cheese.  Kicks it way up. Sliced thin with just a sprinkle of salt and pepper.



Just the way I like mine also. I am afraid, unlike the rest of you gourmands, I am not too adventurous in my eating habits. Too old and stuck in my ways. so many of todays foods were not around when I was a child and that is where my likes and dislikes come from.


----------

